# So What do you use when you listen to music?



## Mirabilis (Mar 20, 2014)

I am having fun telling my son all about the music I love.  Back in my 20s I saved and bought a Pioneer system the size of a fridge.  It had a turn- table and an amplifier and gigantic speakers, etc etc and I also had a huge collection of vinyl records.  In my 30s I used the multiple-CD player and a Walkman when I was outside.  These days I have tried the IPad but I'm not convinced.  Are there any other choices where you do not have to have an earphone? Where you can plug-in speakers and maybe have a directory of titles?  I need to catch up!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 20, 2014)

My car radio  or my CD player.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 20, 2014)

I used to have those Towers of Power like you, Mirabilis - mine was a Frankenstein system of Pioneer, Craig, Radio Shack and who knows what else. I remember the switch on the amplifier for "Quadrophonic". 

Turntable with the 45 inserts ... an eight-track player converted for 120VDC use ... tons of cassettes, and even a cassette rewinder! 

The speakers were the biggest (but also cheapest) I could find, so they were essentially hollow chipboard boxes with tiny speakers in them. But they were big and they had black grilles and they impressed my friends, so that was all that mattered. 

Nowadays I rarely listen to music, but when I do it's either through the laptop or (something new for me) a smartphone.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2014)

At home we still have a stereo, and listen to music with a CD player.  When we go camping, we have a small battery powered CD player, that has its own speaker, so we use that.  We have walkmans, but don't usually listen to music outdoors.  I'm not familiar at all with the new gadgets out there.


----------



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

Mainly online, on the radio and music channels on the tv and on the car radio.


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 21, 2014)

The reason I asked is because back in the days the stereo system used to be one of the central items in a living room or family room and the guests were treated to music (remember playing music when your date was over?  and they would look through your collection of records?).  I wanted to create the same thing in the house. I ended up googling to see what a sound system is like these days.  It is just basically speakers and the music is streamed through Iphones or Ipads or laptops.  So I am just going to get "cool" speakers for the house.  At least we do not have to go through the ordeal of broken needles or broken records.


----------



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> The reason I asked is because back in the days the stereo system used to be one of the central items in a living room or family room and the guests were treated to music (remember playing music when your date was over?  and they would look through your collection of records?).  I wanted to create the same thing in the house. I ended up googling to see what a sound system is like these days.  It is just basically speakers and the music is streamed through Iphones or Ipads or laptops.  So I am just going to get "cool" speakers for the house.  At least we do not have to go through the ordeal of broken needles or broken records.



Mirabilis, you're a techno senior!:hatlaugh1:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 21, 2014)

My All-American Fender Stratocaster through a Fender Blues Deluxe Amp.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 21, 2014)

That Guy said:


> My All-American Fender Stratocaster through a Fender Blues Deluxe Amp.



nice, That Guy. Hang on to that sucker.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 21, 2014)

I play most of everything through my old Bose system. Have the TV and other components piped through it. I have to be careful with the bass because it rattles the windows. Besides old country music, my favorite rock group is ACDC or White Shark.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 26, 2014)

I have several ways of playing my music, depending on the circumstances. I have Apple TV, and a Denon stereo system that can hook up to the TV, so I can play music through the stereo speakers using my iTunes or iRadio, or the stereo tuner itself.
However, my husband usually is watching TV; so having the speakers turned on is not an option most of the time. 
My usual choice is headphones with either the iPad or the laptop, which works fine (except he does not enjoy me happily singing along with the headphones on), but it is just not the same as having the whole house resonate with music.

I used to have a Pioneer system in the "back when" days, and I loved the sounds from those speakers ! !  I had one of the sound-activated lights that would flash in pretty colors along with the music, and I would sit cross-legged on the floor in front of the speakers, listening to Kristofferson, or other favorite singers.  I miss those times, but still enjoy what I have now.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 27, 2014)

As much as I love music have never owned anything excellent for reproducing that recorded wonderment.  My dad had a fancy stereo set-up that I didn't even dare think about messing with when he wasn't around.  Crummy record players and run-of-the-mill radios are all I've ever used.  Currently I have four radios up and down and around the house that create a nice surround sound environment...    I do so appreciate excellent systems but have always argued that I'm just not a dog . . . or should that be "doge"...


----------



## Ferocious (May 8, 2018)

[h=2]So What do you use when you listen to music?[/h]
I still use my ears, they are well worn, a bit unreliable, but hopefully got a few more years left in them........ha ha ha


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2018)

LOL...this thread is 4 years old.... but no harm in adding to it...you made me giggle at that,  Ferocious...


----------



## Ferocious (May 8, 2018)

Hmmmmm......giggle away, Hollydolly......me.....I'm just flapping my lug-holes and listening to one of Deano's songs.....ha ha ha


----------



## jujube (May 8, 2018)

Mostly the music channels on the TV. Otherwise, the stereo in my "woman cave", my car radio/CD player or my Walkman when I'm out strolling.


----------

